# Postpartum cold packs?



## shooflymama (May 23, 2005)

With the birth of my last baby, I was in the hospital (with freestanding birth center midwives) due to complications. After the birth, the hospital supplied cooling pads, the kind you shake or something like that and they are a pad and cold pack in one. They were wonderful!

This time around, hopefully we will not be in the hospital and instead at the birth center and coming home within hours of the birth. The birth center doesn't have these sorts of pads. I've found them online, but wanted to know if there is an easier/cheaper way to apply cold after the birth. What has worked for you? I can't seem to get my mind around how you could wear both an ice pack and a pad and not have a huge mess with heavy postpartum bleeding. Any suggestions?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## cryspanimal (Mar 21, 2006)

My MWs made an herbal liquid while I was in labor, then poured a small amount onto hospital-style sanitary pads. Apparently this kind of "old school" style of pad works better than the fancy ones because you really don't want all the liquid absorbed down into a "core" - you want it to stay more on the surface. The pads were placed on cookie sheets in my freezer. DH made more for me as I needed them. I found them very pleasant and soothing.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

When I was in the hospital with DD, a very sweet nurse made cold packs from (disposable) newborn diapers by cutting/ripping one end open and filling them with crushed ice. It was fabulous!


----------



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

You can add witch hazel to the pads which feels nice. Either big old-kind of pads in freezer or diapers with ice, both work nicely and moms usually love it! Some midwives don't do that anymore, but I know how much I liked it so I still recommend that moms have some in freezer ready to go.


----------



## Orion'smommy (Jan 31, 2006)

My homebirth midwives took actual pads, put water on them and froze them. I personally did not like them as much as the cold packs, but it is a cheaper alternative.

Also remember to get a Sitz bath!! Now that will REALLY make you feel better!


----------



## crunchymomof2 (May 23, 2005)

I brewed herbs and poured the liquid on pads and also I used the smallish gel hot/cold packs since they were easy to squeeze and make soft. And defintely get a sitz bath. That was nice to soak in a bit.


----------



## FitMama (Jul 20, 2003)

I picked up an ice pack at the drugstore. It was long and thin, like for wrapping around your neck or something. So I folded it in half and wrapped an old washcloth around it.

Sitz baths rule.


----------



## shooflymama (May 23, 2005)

Thanks so much for all your great suggestions! This is really helpful.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

The hospital I had my twins in had the disposable diaper ones, and they were AWESOME!


----------



## hunnybumm (Nov 1, 2003)

The MWs at the free standing BC got pads (I later used panie liners), got them wet and froze them. I put that ontop of the huge mega pads. I loved them. They were nice and cool, though at first it was so cold it almost hurt, but after about 10 second it was nice.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Last time around, the nurses filled rubber gloves with crushed ice!

At home, I froze cloth pads soaked in witch hazel.

Both were divine.









That said, don't freeze your bits too much if you had any tearing. You want to encourage blood flow so you'll heal nicely.


----------



## Ooey (Jan 27, 2006)

Witchazel poured on pads then frozen!!! These were awsome to me because on top of the coldness, as the pad defrosts the witchazel gives a numbing effect! I used the really thin panyt liner pads for this and put them in on top of the heavy pads, then when It was thawed I just took out the pantyliner and had the heavy pad right there (doesn't make a mess when defrosting this way)


----------



## ilovemykids (Aug 25, 2006)

Believe it or not, when I had my son the nurses put water inside of condoms and froze them and applied them. My doula will use comfrey pads for me. She is making them for me ahead of time.


----------



## homebirthing (Nov 10, 2002)

4 ounces of comfrey root
1 ounce of uva ursi

Bring one gallon of distilled water to a boil, then turn off burner
Put in comfrey and uva ursi
Cover and steep 20 minutes

Put a strainer lined with cheesecloth into another big pot
Pour the herbs through a strainer lined with cheese cloth
Pour the infused liquid back into the gallon jug with a funnel, that is for your peribottle, keep it in the fridge

Take the left over herbs and 12 4" guaze pads
Unfold once the guaze pads and place a line of the herbs on them
Fold back up and place in a freezer bag
Make sure they aren't touching too much
Freeze
The 12 frozen herbal packs are for pp on the first day, it will make more if you want more.

Happy birthing!


----------



## Lilcrunchie (Jun 16, 2004)

With DS's birth (midwife attended but in a hospital) a few nurses brought me ice filled disposable diapers as a few PPs mentioned. I loved them! The cold for me felt soooo good. I also was one that preferred cold water in my peri bottle most of the time.

This time around we're planning a birthing center birth, and i'll hopefully go home soon afterward. I have cloth post partum pads this time and will freeze them beforehand with either an infusion of either comfrey or rosemary, or use witch hazel. I'm hoping they'll be cold enough and hold enough liquid to make them work well.


----------

